# Driving on the Beach - Palm Coast area



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi All...
My Mom lives in Palm Coast, and I was wondering what the beach driving access is in that area.
I've been to the Matanzas Inlet area before, but I do not recall how far north you can dive on the beach there.
Is there access to drive south of that inlet, by the Marineland place?
I've also been down to Ponce Inlet and have been on the beach, but also do not recall how far you can go.
I am getting a serious Pompano itch, and am thinking of trying to fit in a trip down there to catch some Pomps.
Are they biting this time of the year?
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The pomps are way south because of the very cold water.The surfcasters club left Friday and will give reports Monday as to where the pomps are.They were fishing Sebastian Inlet and south of there.
You can drive from Mantanzas Inlet and north to St Augustine Beach.But you have to be carefull at high tide because the water will reach the dunes.
I think the next beach you can drive on to the south,is in the Daytona area.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

There is no beach driving in Flagler County. As Benthook says you may drive north from the Matanzas ramp. The next access south is 30 miles at Ormond Beach in Volusia County - the route 40 ramp.


----------

